# Birds



## cord arrow (Feb 20, 2007)

Backyard birds:


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 20, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 21, 2007)

Well fed. Looks cold. 
The chick a dees (? little birds) up at our mountain house like to eat the berry's off the privet hedge. They all fly-in, in a band and go into the hedge and pick away. Unfortunately, before I saw this action, I cut the hedge back in the late fall limiting the amount of berry's. Next year I'll prune it a little earlier hoping the berries will be plentiful.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice picture of the Robin,the colours are very natural looking.
Here's a woodpecker shot I took in the Dominican Republic and a Hummingbird I took here.
John


----------



## LightningLoader (Mar 23, 2007)

*annoying birds*

These are beautiful, but they are awfull noisy and they pull up grass. Took this picture in our factory parking lot. They like to come up and stand on the stoop and stare at the secretaries.






Sand Hill Cranes


----------



## tawilson (Mar 23, 2007)

*more backyard birds*

I took these in my backyard a few years back. Setting the scaffolding up and sitting under a sheet for hours in 85 degree weather was the easy part. My wife spotting the nest was the hard part. I don't know how she did it. There's a gross video I posted on one of John's picture threads with the same bunch of birds.


----------



## cord arrow (Mar 24, 2007)

*Woodpeckers*

Out the french door:


----------

